# any one with soprano and/or dfi board?



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey everyone, im looking to get a tt soprano case and i was wondering if anyone has one or if anyone has one with a dfi board? If so, how is it? And if you have a dfi board with it, does it hook up well with the board with no problems?

Thanks,
Jason


----------

